# Identifying Frog and Toad calls



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have a swamp behind the house and starting in April and continuing through the summer I hear different frog and toad calls. I would like to identify these guys by their calls at night. Is there a website that associates the calls with the frog or toad?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's a good start. I recognize some of them already. There must be a time scale that would show the typical times of year you hear these various species as well.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Take a road trip to the toledo zoo. They have an excellent exhibit with all kinds of different frogs and you can push a button and get the sound.

On another note. . . They have a display to show "pollution" in the great lakes. It has gobbies and zebra mussells. It also has an old tackle box in the bottom, a pair of waders to represent a guy fishing, and a plastic worm dangling in the display. 

I have been meaning to write a note to the Zoo administrator mentioning what a cheap shot it is. All of those kids that maybe don't have anyone to take them fishing now think that fisherman are polluters and hurting the animals that they are so excited to see at the zoo. When you think of all that sportsmen do through license sales and organizations like Trout unlimited, it really ticks you off.


----------

